# P's Doin it again



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

They are at it again... Its been about 2 weeks, I dont know if it is just one pair or if the male rotates feamales cause its just their second time.. pimp

I'm trying to upload pics but its not working,,,,... do they need to be hosted by another site???


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds cool man, they will switch partners all the time, tommorrow morning you should tell the male for sure, he will be spinning circles over the nest area....

On your pictures if they are jpeg just upload them into the post they will be sized right and everything.....


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Got my cam to work .... There are lots of eggs,, im gonna try and get them into another tank.

Male is the small one .. i think the two big ones are female.









View attachment 72765


View attachment 72766


View attachment 72767


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

cool pics. keep us updated when the fry gets bigger.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Eggs hatched today...

How long till i need to feed them??? I have a brine shrip hatchery set up and waiting.

View attachment 72834


View attachment 72835


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet dude, I hope your using the 2 liter hatcher with the air pump.

5-7 days they should be ready, just keep an eye on the egg sacs


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

cool , thanks


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

They have started to lay some more eggs.... Is this normal??? its been only a day and a half from the last time.... How am i going to keep up with this???


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

sounds like fun,good luck wit the babies


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

xtreme_s10 said:


> They have started to lay some more eggs.... Is this normal??? its been only a day and a half from the last time.... How am i going to keep up with this???
> [snapback]1155545[/snapback]​


I'm assuming that you don't have all your p's listed in one tank. How large of a tank are they breeding in - what types of P's are in there? good luck.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

xtreme_s10 said:


> They have started to lay some more eggs.... Is this normal??? its been only a day and a half from the last time.... How am i going to keep up with this???
> [snapback]1155545[/snapback]​


I'm assuming that you don't have all your p's listed in one tank. How large of a tank are they breeding in - what types of P's are in there? good luck.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have 3 p's in a 75,, 2 are 10inch+ and the male is 6-7 inches. All are rbp's.

So this is what I have now ... 2 tanks full with eggs/ fry. I'm just waiting for the egg sack to go and ill start feeding them brine shrimp.

What size tank do you think would be good for growing them out to a size that i could sell them???

I have a spare 30, but i think ill have to get another one because i heard there could be some major size difference between some of the fry..

View attachment 73024


----------

